# CONTAR.SI EN VARIAS COLUMNAS



## ajb_emilio (Sep 25, 2005)

Hola

Tengo un gran problema y es que quiero que el excel me cuente las veces de que se den varias variables dentro de una tabla. Así, sería un ejemplo:

        A           B         C
1    Verde      A1       SI
2    Verde      A1       SI
3    Verde      A2       NO
4    Rojo        A2       NO
5    Rojo        A2       NO

Si quiero saber las veces que se ha dado que un objeto sea "verde,A1,SI" me tendría que dar la fórmula en este caso 2 ya que son las veces que se dan esas circunstancias.

He probado con sumaproducto pero no me funciona, alguien me podría echar un cable?


----------



## phantom1975 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lo siento, pero no puedo hablar espanol bien.  Es este la contesta que quieres?Book1ABCD1VERDEA1SI2VERDEA1SI3VERDEA2NO4ROJOA2NO5ROJOA2NO67VERDEA1SI2Sheet2


----------



## ajb_emilio (Sep 26, 2005)

Sí, ES fantástico. Muchas gracias.

Pero una cosa, cuando la tabla de los datos están en un archivo y  que el resultado (D7) en otro, como se haría. Lo he intentado y no sale.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 26, 2005)

<ul>[*]=SUMPRODUCT(([book2.xls]Hoja1!$A$1:$A$5=A7)*([book2.xls]Hoja1!$B$1:$B$5=B7)*([book2.xls]Hoja1!$C$1:$C$5=C7))[/list]


----------

